# Paph. delenatii 'Moqui' HCC



## rdlsreno (Mar 16, 2010)

My Paph. delenatii got an HCC! 

Ramon


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 16, 2010)

congrats!
nice full petals on it, and flat dorsal


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 17, 2010)

One word for that flower, ROUND! Congrats on the award.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey, you're cleaning up all over the place!!! Congrats again - what a beauty!!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 17, 2010)

That is one lovely, round delenatii, very nice. congrats & good growing.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations Ramon!!!! Great bloom!!!! Jean


----------



## tim (Mar 17, 2010)

sizes please!! Nice petals and nice color.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 17, 2010)

tim said:


> sizes please!! Nice petals and nice color.



Only 8.7 cm ns that is why it got only a HCC of 76 pts. Still happy about it since it was awarded at Oakland yesterday.

Ramon


----------



## emydura (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations. Well deserved. Great shape and colour.

DAvid


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes, Wonderful but is it fragrant?


----------



## toddybear (Mar 17, 2010)

And rightly so...it's perfect!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 17, 2010)

Congrats! Nice pouch color. Is it fragrant?


----------



## Ernie (Mar 17, 2010)

It's a very "tight" delenatii. The pouch is nicely tucked up with the fat petals. Good job. Know the parental clones? 

-Ernie


----------



## etex (Mar 17, 2010)

Congrats! You must be so proud!! Wonderful bloom!


----------



## swamprad (Mar 17, 2010)

Beautiful! Congrats, Ramon!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2010)

Congrats! Where's the photo of the whole plant?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations! It is deserved!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 18, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool: AWESOME!!!:clap::clap:


----------



## vandaalex (Mar 21, 2010)

Congrats!! Good job!


----------



## paphreek (Mar 21, 2010)

Very nice! Congratulations on the award!


----------



## Carl Austin (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Fren,

Listen, we're going to review our show schedule (Edmonton) this summer. I'd like you to be on the committee that does it. You have some great ideas.

Carl


----------



## Rick (Mar 27, 2010)

Very round with solid colored round pouch.

Very nice:clap::clap:


----------



## callosum (Mar 27, 2010)

look good than merited


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 27, 2010)

Carl Austin said:


> Hi Fren,
> 
> Listen, we're going to review our show schedule (Edmonton) this summer. I'd like you to be on the committee that does it. You have some great ideas.
> 
> Carl



Thanks Carl, remind me  I'll try!


----------

